# Couple pens I've been working on...



## GeorgeS (Jun 28, 2016)

The first one is a blank from @Buga, it is Black Locust Burl with a little transtint. It's on a JR Aaron.













This one is a blank cast for me by @MKTacop from a piece of Brown Mallee Burl. It is on a JR George.









This last one is a piece of Manzanita Burl on a JR Aaron as well.









Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 14


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 29, 2016)

Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2016)

Wooo...very nice....I love that locust pen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 29, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Wooo...very nice....I love that locust pen!



It made me look at the pepper mill blank I have on the shelf and say hmmmmmm!


----------



## MKTacop (Jun 29, 2016)

Very nice George! Gorgeous pens!


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 29, 2016)

MKTacop said:


> Very nice George! Gorgeous pens!



Thank you sir! You kicked butt on those blanks! They are fantastic!


----------



## MKTacop (Jun 29, 2016)

GeorgeS said:


> Thank you sir! You kicked butt on those blanks! They are fantastic!


Glad you like them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 29, 2016)

Beauties !!! Really like the Black locust Burl

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 29, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Beauties !!! Really like the Black locust Burl



Me too, I think I'm going to have to make a few more of those. I have one more Blank so I'll be in the lookout for more of Buga's blanks.


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 29, 2016)

George those all turned out awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 30, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> George those all turned out awesome.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Truly awesome wood species. Beautiful. Pens. My fav is the Brown Malee Burl. Chuck


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 30, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Truly awesome wood species. Beautiful. Pens. My fav is the Brown Malee Burl. Chuck



I have quickly become a fan as well! Both cast and whole. It is a beautiful wood.


----------

